# LRM miami pics



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

here are some pics from the show, i'll post more as soon as i get them off my other camera. these pics are mostly of my bikes.

heres how the show went.....

saturday at drop off, it rained all day so that wasnt alot of fun. after 4 hours of waiting in line i made it inside and was assigned a space next to everybody's favorite bike PROPHECY!!!!!

sunday went a little better but it was colder than its ever been in florida. the show went pretty good, the linvilles unveiled the new twisted toy which is now called pinnacle and is radical (i'll post pics in a little while)

at the awards i was robbed big time. My bike didnt even place! I was beat by some other bikes with store bought everything. parts, accessories, seats, etc. all they had was pinstripping on the frames and they won. everybody thought i was gonna take first in street custom, even the guys with prophecy (who are very nice guys no matter what bike they have)

All in all it was a great show.

heres my bike
[attachmentid=92556]
[attachmentid=92557]
[attachmentid=92558]


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

this bike was built friday before the show because we needed the extra tickets.....not bad for 2 days work.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

prophecy


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Jan 18 2005, 05:32 PM
> *here are some pics from the show, i'll post more as soon as i get them off my other camera. these pics are mostly of my bikes.
> 
> heres how the show went.....
> ...


can it be that ya parts arent chromed ?????


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

only the forks not chromed, plus the bikes that beat me had store bought chrome so they didnt get anymore points than me


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Jan 18 2005, 05:35 PM
> *prophecy
> [snapback]2618184[/snapback]​*


nice prophecy is doing it up big, he desirves to be on top


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

ya, the bike looks better in person. that fram is like 3 feet wide though. I like the bar that the bike stands on. they took best of show


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

here are the rest of the pics

first off aqua-mini and the new double air bag setup


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

now for what used to be twisted toy. so anyone who hated before you can try now but i dont think u got too much of a chance. I love his new sprocket.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

asylum


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

some crap bike...apparantly he sees no need for a crown, chain, or tire on the spare wheel.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

devil girl bike

(sorry about the foam in the fork, this was taken before the show)


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

another of mine


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

little bike


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

this is the last pic

some cool bike

there wasnt a whole lot of bikes worth taking pics of but these were the best there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

THEM ARE SOME NICE BIKE I LIKE THE BLUE RIMS BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Jan 18 2005, 06:10 PM
> *here are the rest of the pics
> 
> first off aqua-mini and the new double air bag setup
> [snapback]2618719[/snapback]​*


I really like that design. Where does the frame bend?


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2005, 08:46 PM
> *I really like that design. Where does the frame bend?
> [snapback]2618859[/snapback]​*


about 3 inches in front of the crank


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that little bike has a flat tire.....wtf is up with bikes at shows having stupid shit wrong with them?


----------



## 3o5 PaPo 3o5 (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Jan 18 2005, 10:16 PM
> *some crap bike...apparantly he sees no need for a crown, chain, or tire on the spare wheel.
> [snapback]2618740[/snapback]​*


how is this bike crappyt becuase it is missing some shit this bike went through a big ass change u aparently didn't see it last year not being a bitch or any thing but that bikes fork looked wat better then urs i didn't liek them handel bars on uyr bike i woulda stuck with stock ones just my opion also why u hating on it if ur bike wasn't even ready for the show¿?


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3o5 PaPo 3o5_@Jan 18 2005, 09:21 PM
> *how is this bike crappyt becuase it is missing some shit this bike went through a big ass change u aparently didn't see it last year not being a bitch or any thing but that bikes fork looked wat better then urs i didn't liek them handel bars on uyr bike i woulda stuck with stock ones just my opion also why u hating on it if ur bike wasn't even ready for the show¿?
> [snapback]2619009[/snapback]​*


just so u know i used to be on a club with them. so i did see the bike last year. What was the big ass change. the took the tv off the fender and painted it blue. which handle bars are u talkin about? both sets are stock. and i didnt see your bike at the show so at least i had more than u.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

the fork on that bike may look cooler than mine but at least mine's functional. they have no crown and part of the fork is over the frame. and the only thing not ready on my bike has the fork not being chromed.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Fuck it... I love the lil graveyard mural under the candy on the blue skulled bike.. Plus the frame looks like it had a helluva lot of work done to it so I ain't gonna knock it. Just likes like he ran out of time and money was damned if he was gonna let stupid shit keep hm from showing his baby!

The little bike's flat is straight retarded. But the bike it's self it aight..

Not to have but Twisted toy gets work every year. When it was still on whitewalls and looked like a bike it was the shit! But now it's a chrome gold and blue pile of metal. Period. Looks like it was an aight show... Seen a few Ideas that I'll try out here... 

Oh, and I could've bought the devil girl bike! I should've bought it when I had the chance!!!! When it was for sale it was only a frame and was sorta ugly but with parts on it that bike is pretty pimp! Love the rear real skirt... :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Jan 19 2005, 03:19 PM
> *another of mine
> [snapback]2618758[/snapback]​*


what kind of pump is that?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

WOW the show looked good. Although GangstersParadise should have never shown that bike that he brought to Miami because for 1 its not up to club standards and 2 it just wasnt ready. I mean WOW Gangster why did you bring that bike to Miami and your reppin our club bro. Hey hit me back ASAP we need to talk.

Other then that it looked like a cool show, hopefully Tampa will be a good one also.

:angry: :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nobility B.C. showed some cool bikes although my opinion on Pinnacle says diff but hey everyones got there taste in bikes. Asylum looked pretty good out there! Prophecy does look like a circus bike now that I look at it the right way.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

pinnacle looks like prophecy's brother. or maybe it's just the camera


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jan 19 2005, 05:28 PM
> *Nobility B.C. showed some cool bikes although my opinion on Pinnacle says diff but hey everyones got there taste in bikes. Asylum looked pretty good out there! Prophecy does look like a circus bike now that I look at it the right way.
> [snapback]2620330[/snapback]​*


Of course Prophecy owner is nice..............when he's not in Texas or Vegas. 

I'm sorry guys but from how I hear between him and Wolverine its just not cool. I mean He tries to be the best bike out of TX. Coming in second place to Spawn back in 02 or whenever it was he was all smiles cuz he was the best to come out of TX that year but in 03 he was pissed to take second behind Wolverine and in 04 he protested Wolverine that he couldn't win because he already had 2 titles even though the frame was entirely different. To me that's poor sportsmanship.

As far as Miami show goes where's the regulars? Was Pocahantus there? What about that Suenos BC? I know they always rep hard out there.

As far as Pinnacle where did he place? Did he take 2nd sweepstakes? It looks nice, a little busy for me but I guess laser cut parts are the thing this year huh? I gotta ask a judge this year what gets more points, twisted or laser cut parts ya know? To me its mox nix, both styles look good. I'm guessing laser cut parts get more points ONLY if you fully engrave them.

Hmm so Troub13 wasn't there, must mean he's west coast somewhere huh? Let's keep an eye out at all the west coast shows, if we see something bad ass busting out this year we can guess that its him if its a nobody we've ever heard of ya know? We haven't heard from that little b***h in months. So we'll see if he's all talk and no action by the end of the year.

All I can say is FK is ready for PHX this year. I'll have my display for sure. I should get my frame for sure in a few weeks, and hopfully I'll be getting my parts from Wimone and Lil Deville to bust out hard with some new engraving and accessories. Lil Mortal Kombat will be showing. Fantasy will be showing. I dunno about the other local members but we'll be reppin hard. I'm only taking 2 bikes this year though due to space since I'll have a bigger display for the blue bike now (theme change, new name not disclosed until day of show)

Later peeps


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

What I like in these pix is:

Gangsterparadise's minipump and the grip-shields (or whatever those are called) 

I like the aqua-mini's intricate metal seat cover, but what's that black rubber-like thing on the frame? does it have any purpose?

the Pinnacle sprocket is an excellent idea, but it looks kinda fragile to me

the pedal sleeves on the little bike are cute

the cool bike on the last pic looks real nice with the three-edge relief he gave to the tank and skirts


----------



## SuNkIsSeD (Jan 13, 2004)

:0 ....it's just the camera...
maybe Prophecy and Pinnacle look similar because they're both radical...(of course the bike has to look busy....you know who Pinnacle is up against).....but other then that....there is no comparison...
two different tastes entirely........


Nobility.... :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C44U_@Jan 19 2005, 07:08 PM
> *What I like in these pix is:
> 
> Gangsterparadise's minipump and the grip-shields (or whatever those are called)
> ...


The Pinnacle sprocket looks bad ass, doesn't look fragile, looks like it was made just as thick as a regular sprocket, but its not like he's gonna be riding it or anything either ya know?


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 19 2005, 11:11 AM
> *The Pinnacle sprocket looks bad ass, doesn't look fragile, looks like it was made just as thick as a regular sprocket, but its not like he's gonna be riding it or anything either ya know?
> [snapback]2620630[/snapback]​*


well, I've never participated in bike shows, but in my opinion, good design ideas should be street-rideable... otherwise if you're going to have a non-street-bike contest, you might as well call it a "sculpture" contest.

Not that there's anything wrong with that, but what's the point of having a bike you can just look at? :dunno:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I think it mostly has to do with the creativity but for the most part I dont think anyone would build a bike not to ride.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

For all who like Pinnacle, Thank You for your support. For all who dislike it because they think it is cluttered or think it is not operable, whatever it is you think thats fine. If and when you see the bike you will realize that in pictures everything looks as if it is a mess but in person you can sort everything out and everything is more than operable. Every part on my bike is straight and correctly made and installed. 


Now as far as the club, We took 5 bikes and took home 13 awards. 



Aquemini took:
1st Place Class
3rd Place Sweepstakes
Specialty: Best Murals

Asylum took:
1st Place Class
1st Place Sweepstakes 
Specialty: Best Graphics, Best Upholstery

Pinnacle took:
2nd Place Class
2nd Place Sweepstakes
Specialty: Best Display, Best Plating, Best Engraving

Lil Tiger Took:
1st Place Class

NOBILITY's first Lowrider Show, Not too bad i would say.


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

toyshopcustoms:

I just said your sprocket "looks" fragile... it's hard to tell from a few photos eh 

If it's just as solid as a regular sprocket, then my hat's off to ya.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

The bike looks good! I like the fact the all the engraving seems to match very flashy!  Cool something different I guess you can say.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks, all of my parts are at least as thick as stock, but usually much thicker and stronger than stock parts.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Are they mostly LAser cut?? or Plasma cut?


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 19 2005, 11:29 AM
> *Thanks, all of my parts are at least as thick as stock, but usually much thicker and stronger than stock parts.
> [snapback]2620702[/snapback]​*


Thats what I thought would ve had to be done to make sure it doesnt break while pedalling...

Hell, I'd put one on my vanilla bike if I could :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

all of my parts are usually machine cut
if not, they are cut by hand. My frames are all cut by hand like any sheet metal.


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 19 2005, 11:32 AM
> *all of my parts are usually machine cut
> if not, they are cut by hand. My frames are all cut by hand like any sheet metal.
> [snapback]2620713[/snapback]​*


How much would you sell a similar cut sprocket, thick enough for street rides, but just normal chrome (no engraving or anything fancy)?


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jan 19 2005, 08:08 AM
> *WOW the show looked good. Although GangstersParadise should have never shown that bike that he brought to Miami because for 1 its not up to club standards and 2 it just wasnt ready. I mean WOW Gangster why did you bring that bike to Miami and your reppin our club bro. Hey hit me back ASAP we need to talk.
> 
> Other then that it looked like a cool show, hopefully Tampa will be a good one also.
> ...


HEY MAtt willl you be at tampa this year or should i hold my breathe


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I would probably sell them for like $70 no chrome $100 with not really sur but i wont be making parts for people unless they are in Nobility until after Summer at least.


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C44U_@Jan 19 2005, 10:08 AM
> *What I like in these pix is:
> 
> Gangsterparadise's minipump and the grip-shields (or whatever those are called)
> ...


IT IS SPELLED AQUEMINI AND THE BLACK BAG IN THE FRAME IS WHAT YOU CALL AN AIRBAG YOU KNOW CHANGE THE HEIGHT OF THE BIKE


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Jan 19 2005, 11:48 AM
> *IT IS SPELLED AQUEMINI AND THE BLACK BAG IN THE FRAME IS WHAT YOU CALL AN AIRBAG YOU KNOW CHANGE THE HEIGHT OF THE BIKE
> [snapback]2620756[/snapback]​*


How do you go about setting up an airbag on a bike? What parts do you need?


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

:biggrin: DAMM MMMMMMMMMMM,,,,,,,,,, NOBILITY,, i give yall some props ,,, not bad bikes ,,,i can see yall right up their on the top bike club ,,, i can't wait till portland comes around ,,, i'll show yalls what i have ,, it aint fully engraved yet ,, but 2006 it will ,,,,, just hoping by 2006 my bike will be up their with PINACLE and SPAWN..... good luck bro ,, and nice club you got their along with the bikes.....


----------



## SuNkIsSeD (Jan 13, 2004)

hey toyshop....can you make me a sprocket?


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

A yeah toyshop ,, how much you chage for a sprocket ,,,,,,, last time i had a sprocket laser cutted i paid $90 to have it cut out ,, and when i got it back the measurements where rong ,and the teeths where all spaced out rong,,,,,,, some people know how to fuck me over sayin they can't make a new one for me ......and i'm scared to go back and have another made ,, don't wanna waste cash  




> _Originally posted by SuNkIsSeD_@Jan 19 2005, 12:15 PM
> *hey toyshop....can you make me a sprocket?
> [snapback]2620846[/snapback]​*


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey Killaonez thanks alot. i hope everything goes as planned with your bike.
Sunkissed, I said I will not be making parts for others until at least after summer. 

Evrybody else thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey you never know man! It might just be this year.




> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Jan 19 2005, 10:39 AM
> *HEY MAtt willl you be at tampa this year or should i hold my breathe
> [snapback]2620735[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jan 19 2005, 08:29 PM
> *Are they mostly LAser cut?? or Plasma cut?
> [snapback]2620704[/snapback]​*



What's the difference in laser or plasma cut? :dunno:



Toyshopcustoms, dude you beat out Prophecy for Best Display? Ha! I knew that cage was bad ass. Everyone says "dude its just a cage" But I knew the potential it had :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

The laser cut have less ruff edges but I guess if you give it a nice smooth grind you will be alright with it will look just as good as a CNC cut piece. 




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 19 2005, 11:49 AM
> *What's the difference in laser or plasma cut?  :dunno:
> Toyshopcustoms,  dude you beat out Prophecy for Best Display?  Ha!  I knew that cage was bad ass.  Everyone says "dude its just a cage"  But I knew the potential it had :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2620981[/snapback]​*


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 19 2005, 09:09 AM
> *pinnacle looks like prophecy's brother.  or maybe it's just the camera
> [snapback]2620391[/snapback]​*


I dont see were you get that from. that bike is tight. looks good 2 me.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ok, i might have spoke too soon. i like the frame, paint, and some parts like the handlebars, forks, sissybar, but the rims i don't like


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jan 19 2005, 08:08 AM
> *WOW the show looked good. Although GangstersParadise should have never shown that bike that he brought to Miami because for 1 its not up to club standards and 2 it just wasnt ready. I mean WOW Gangster why did you bring that bike to Miami and your reppin our club bro. Hey hit me back ASAP we need to talk.
> 
> Other then that it looked like a cool show, hopefully Tampa will be a good one also.
> ...


no offence or anything but its his bike, he could show whatever he wants, it aint up to you.... :uh:


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Jan 19 2005, 03:37 PM
> *no offence or anything but its his bike, he could show whatever he wants, it aint up to you.... :uh:
> [snapback]2621550[/snapback]​*


and also thats the type of stuff im talking about TWISTED FANTASY B.C. would never ever do that stuff to try and put a member down, i think thats really messed up...


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Its ok. Its my fault but if you look at the bike, its only the fork thats the problem.

It wont happen again


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Jan 19 2005, 03:49 PM
> *Its ok. Its my fault but if you look at the bike, its only the fork thats the problem.
> 
> It wont happen again
> [snapback]2621605[/snapback]​*


why should you apologize ? its your bike bro, show whatever you want. its not matts,mine or anybody elses its yours... you should take some pride in yourself and the work you do because it deserves credit,


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Jan 19 2005, 03:52 PM
> *why should you apologize ? its your bike bro, show whatever you want. its not matts,mine or anybody elses its yours... you should take some pride in yourself and the work you do because it deserves credit,
> [snapback]2621619[/snapback]​*


Im happy with the bike. It has alot of custom parts but no plating. One of our rules is the bike must have show plating. Im apologizing because i pissed some people off and I just want everyone to know it wont happen again.


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Jan 19 2005, 03:55 PM
> *Im happy with the bike. It has alot of custom parts but no plating. One of our rules is the bike must have show plating. Im apologizing because i pissed some people off and I just want everyone to know it  wont happen again.
> [snapback]2621630[/snapback]​*


its wrong of matt, but if ya cool with it whatever....


----------



## i live for lowriding (Jan 6, 2005)

not having ur forks chromed might be a very big reason y u didnt win


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Jan 19 2005, 03:57 PM
> *its wrong of matt, but if ya cool with it whatever....
> [snapback]2621634[/snapback]​*


Ya i kinda messed up. Its my fault. I dont think hes wrong, hes just enforcing the rules.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i live for lowriding_@Jan 19 2005, 03:58 PM
> *not having ur forks chromed might be a very big reason y u didnt win
> [snapback]2621637[/snapback]​*


It could be but the bikes that beat me looked like they came from the local bike shop and they drew on the frames with a marker. But whatever, It wont happen in tampa.

Did you go to the show??


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Jan 19 2005, 03:58 PM
> *Ya i kinda messed up. Its my fault. I dont think hes wrong, hes just enforcing the rules.
> [snapback]2621640[/snapback]​*


he could of said it more nicer, check out what he wrote and the faces he put up.... thats not really a family/club you supposed to be helping each other not demanding the others about what to do...


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 19 2005, 03:08 PM
> *ok, i might have spoke too soon.  i like the frame, paint, and some parts like the handlebars, forks, sissybar, but the rims i don't like
> [snapback]2621453[/snapback]​*


I LIKE THE RIMS.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Jan 19 2005, 04:01 PM
> *he could of said it more nicer, check out what he wrote and the faces he put up.... thats not really a family/club you supposed to be helping each other not demanding the others about what to do...
> [snapback]2621650[/snapback]​*


he probably could have been a little nicer but i deserved it.


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Jan 19 2005, 04:03 PM
> *he probably could have been a little nicer but i deserved it.
> [snapback]2621658[/snapback]​*


DUDE PICK YOUR BALLS UP. ENOUGH WITH THE I'M SORRY. SO YOU BROKE A RULE. 
I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU SOULD OF NOT SHOWED YOUR BIKE CALL ME WE NEED TO TALK. IF I WANT TO SHOW MY BIKE WELL DAMIT I GOING TO SHOW MY BIKE.


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey, TOYSHOPCUSTOMS that bike is bad ass, but what I like about it is the rims, sprocket and candy on it. That shit is tight. Keep up the good work. 
Hey, I got a question! where can I get a small set of airbags like the one I just saw on the green bike?


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

nice bikes


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

should have taken more pics of other bikes


----------



## Toymaker (Jan 19, 2005)

Just like to say there were over 50 bikes at the Miami show. All were show worthy. You must realize that not everyone can spend hundreds or thousands of dollars on their bikes. This doesn't mean that those bikes and not good and worhty of showing. All it means is you have bike in progress, with alot of inexpensive and original ideas. If you walk by a street custom bike and don't look at it thoroughly, then you are the one that's missing out.

Many bikes are the best they can do at the time, and are just as important as the top bikes.


----------



## Toymaker (Jan 19, 2005)

Just like to say there were over 50 bikes at the Miami show. All were show worthy. You must realize that not everyone can spend hundreds or thousands of dollars on their bikes. This doesn't mean that those bikes and not good and worhty of showing. All it means is you have bike in progress, with alot of inexpensive and original ideas. If you walk by a street custom bike and don't look at it thoroughly, then you are the one that's missing out.

Many bikes are the best they can do at the time, and are just as important as the top bikes.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

I understand that, im one of those bikes your talking about. If my camera had more memory, I would have taken more pics, but it doesnt so i could only do the best of the best.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Gangstersparadise1 mad props on your green bicycle I like it :biggrin: keep showing that bicycle you have pride keep it up bicycle club or no bicycle club show it .


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Now to clarify whats going, basically everyone knows that Legions & FinestKreations B.C. have very high standards and that clearly states my point. From what we expected GangstersParadise was supposed to be up to club standards, not that wasnt the case and I cant blame him for that all im saying is if you know your not up to standard just dont show. Now its almost like have you ever seen a half as bike come from Legions hmmmm.....HELL NO!!! Now things happen but its the simple fact do you see a Lifestyle plaque on just any car. Plus its just keeping a standard not to be disrespectful or anything just what the club believes in. Now this doesnt mean that you cant have a clean street bike but just rep it the right way. Nobody ever said he cant show his bike all that was said was dont rep the club if its not right. Its only right to say with holding a certain style.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jan 19 2005, 05:55 PM
> *Now to clarify whats going, basically everyone knows that Legions & FinestKreations B.C. have very high standards and that clearly states my point. From what we expected GangstersParadise was supposed to be up to club standards, not that wasnt the case and I cant blame him for that all im saying is if you know your not up to standard just dont show. Now its almost like have you ever seen a half as bike come from Legions hmmmm.....HELL NO!!! Now things happen but its the simple fact do you see a Lifestyle plaque on just any car. Plus its just keeping a standard not to be disrespectful or anything just what the club believes in. Now this doesnt mean that you cant have a clean street bike but just rep it the right way. Nobody ever said he cant show his bike all that was said was dont rep the club if its not right. Its only right to say with holding a certain style.
> [snapback]2622196[/snapback]​*


well put, i totally agree. Tampa will be different.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Check your PM


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 19 2005, 05:43 PM
> *Gangstersparadise1 mad props on your green bicycle  I like it  :biggrin:  keep showing  that bicycle  you have pride  keep it up  bicycle club or no bicycle  club  show it .
> [snapback]2622146[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the complement. (i havent got one of those in a while)  :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

We appreciate your positive movement and thats a great thing and yes I hope Tampa will be diff


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jan 19 2005, 06:06 PM
> *We appreciate your positive movement and thats a great thing and yes I hope Tampa will be diff
> [snapback]2622255[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

DAMMMNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!! looking at this show just bumped up my motivation to do more stuff to my bike. overall it looks like it was a good show. the pinnacle bike is pretty bad ass. that sprocket is an eyecatcher. cant wait till Houston, or even Dallas. good luck to everyone.


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

:biggrin: LOL DAMN ALOT OF TALK


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jan 19 2005, 04:55 PM
> *Now to clarify whats going, basically everyone knows that Legions & FinestKreations B.C. have very high standards and that clearly states my point. From what we expected GangstersParadise was supposed to be up to club standards, not that wasnt the case and I cant blame him for that all im saying is if you know your not up to standard just dont show. Now its almost like have you ever seen a half as bike come from Legions hmmmm.....HELL NO!!! Now things happen but its the simple fact do you see a Lifestyle plaque on just any car. Plus its just keeping a standard not to be disrespectful or anything just what the club believes in. Now this doesnt mean that you cant have a clean street bike but just rep it the right way. Nobody ever said he cant show his bike all that was said was dont rep the club if its not right. Its only right to say with holding a certain style.
> [snapback]2622196[/snapback]​*


 Yes, is true LEGIONS has high standards. But we would never disrespect one of our members. I think that by you talking shit to your member you made your club look worse than him showing the bike, see we don't demand! We support our members. They're free to decide what's best in their class. But when you disrespect each other in front of other clubs. You're no longer an exclusive club. It made the club look like it just started yesterday, but that's the difference with LEGIONS, LIFESTYLE and UCE, clubs like this. And maybe that's why other clubs look up to us. Our club is what it is because every body does what they need to do. :buttkick:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I respect your statement to the fullest but sometimes things need to be enforced to hold a certain quality, as for the comparison trust me I was around USO(UCE) for a long time to know what they would rep as an official member and not official member. Trust me when they saw something wrong they said it. I dont think I disrespected him what so ever.




> _Originally posted by LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN_@Jan 20 2005, 03:07 AM
> *Yes, is true LEGIONS has high standards. But we would never disrespect one of our members. I think that by you talking shit to your member you made your club look worse than him showing the bike, see we don't demand! We support our members. They're free to decide what's best in their class. But when you disrespect each other in front of other clubs. You're no longer an exclusive club. It made the club look like it just started yesterday, but that's the difference with LEGIONS, LIFESTYLE and UCE, clubs like this. And maybe that's why other clubs look up to us. Our club is what it is because every body does what they need to do. :buttkick:
> [snapback]2624111[/snapback]​*


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I think any club problems should have been handled off the board.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yep, that's what i was thinking^^^^^^^


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Its really not a big deal at all!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 20 2005, 07:02 AM
> *DAMMMNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!! looking at this show just bumped up my motivation to do more stuff to my bike. overall it looks like it was a good show. the pinnacle bike is pretty bad ass. that sprocket is an eyecatcher. cant wait till Houston, or even Dallas. good luck to everyone.
> [snapback]2623263[/snapback]​*


Yo man are you busting anything new at any shows this year?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN_@Jan 20 2005, 01:07 PM
> *Yes, is true LEGIONS has high standards. But we would never disrespect one of our members. I think that by you talking shit to your member you made your club look worse than him showing the bike, see we don't demand! We support our members. They're free to decide what's best in their class. But when you disrespect each other in front of other clubs. You're no longer an exclusive club. It made the club look like it just started yesterday, but that's the difference with LEGIONS, LIFESTYLE and UCE, clubs like this. And maybe that's why other clubs look up to us. Our club is what it is because every body does what they need to do. :buttkick:
> [snapback]2624111[/snapback]​*



So all it takes for a club to lose its integrity is one screw up by one member? Dude what kind of thinking is that? If the integrity of something is compromised ONE time then all of our past US presidents would have been impeached.

All I can say is its one screw up by one member, lighten up. WickedDragon does not speak for all 30+ members of Finest Kreations. He's one guy with one opinion. Such as that I am one guy with one opinion as a member of the same club I believe it was wrong for him to bust out like that in the open rather than confronting him privately.

Its true that our club has its standards but when a new member's bike is not 100% up to those standards Mike and other club members are there to help him out and give him the proper hook ups to get it up to speed. I'm a perfect example of that. My bike had all store bought parts for its first Super Show in Vegas. To the show to end all shows for the year I was reppin the club with store bought stuff. Mike knew the bike had potential and that winter he helped me change all my parts out for custom stuff. Its sort of a probation thing people go through. The main idea in the club is you must be willing to work on your bike throughout the year. If you don't put an effort into it and don't represent the club well then you're booted out. Its sort of like having a car in "under construction" category. You want to show it before you finish it up ya know? Then as time goes by you work on it and get it up to speed. Same thing in this case. Homeboy will be working on his bike to get it hot lookin and what our club looks for in a bike that's 100%


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

maybe not, but personally, I would have been offended on being called out in a public forum like that.



> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jan 20 2005, 07:36 AM
> *Its really not a big deal at all!
> [snapback]2624359[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 20 2005, 11:33 PM
> *maybe not, but personally, I would have been offended on being called out in a public forum like that.
> [snapback]2625434[/snapback]​*


I know how it feels, I've been called out a lot on LIL. That's why I try not to go to Off Topic that much. I stay away from Lowrider General altogether


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

I think this whole thing is a bunch off bullshit. what happened, happened and no one can change. I did not take any disrespect from wickeddragon at all. So lets just drop it.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Jan 20 2005, 01:42 AM
> *:biggrin:  LOL DAMN ALOT OF TALK
> [snapback]2623557[/snapback]​*


this coming from the king of talk


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dont take it hard homie its all good I mean it happened



> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Jan 20 2005, 02:19 PM
> *I think this whole thing is a bunch off bullshit. what happened, happened and no one can change. I did not take any disrespect from wickeddragon at all. So lets just drop it.
> [snapback]2625603[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Jan 21 2005, 12:21 AM
> *this coming from the king of talk
> [snapback]2625608[/snapback]​*


 The king of talk? I hardly ever see 7UP in here. He posts like once every other month :roflmao:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 20 2005, 06:15 PM
> *  The king of talk?  I hardly ever see 7UP in here.  He posts like once every other month :roflmao:
> [snapback]2625793[/snapback]​*


yeah but hes all talk thats the point i think...  
as of right now i am too but i dont got a cam and i dont really care


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Jan 21 2005, 01:22 AM
> *yeah but hes all talk thats the point i think...
> as of right now i am too but i dont got a cam and i dont really care
> [snapback]2625813[/snapback]​*


Yeah that's true he's like Bigfoot or the Lachness Monster, only comes out to freak people out from time to time :roflmao:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

can i be the Yeti?


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 20 2005, 08:47 AM
> *Yo man are you busting anything new at any shows this year?
> [snapback]2624377[/snapback]​*


You will see an improved Dealer Dealer bike hopefully for the LRM Dallas carshow.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhh!!!!! forgot to mention look out for "REVENGE OF THE SITH", LRM Houston carshow july 05.............. It won't be a dissapointment for the trike category.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Jan 21 2005, 01:31 AM
> *You will see an improved Dealer Dealer bike hopefully for the LRM Dallas carshow.
> [snapback]2625856[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

i have to say that pinnacle looks hella tight to me i like the rims and the frame good job mike finally you did up a new one looks hella good bro and another thing for everyone out there keep it up my bike is getting fully done this year radical too so holla


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yo Wassup Man! Taco whats good man give me a call and PM me when you get a chance!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by finestkreations74_@Jan 20 2005, 09:21 PM
> *i have to say that pinnacle looks hella tight to me i like the rims and the frame good job mike finally you did up a new one looks hella good bro and another thing for everyone out there keep it up my bike is getting fully done this year radical too so holla
> [snapback]2626944[/snapback]​*


which one is your bike, or was your bike before getting redone?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ehh.... that blue skull bike... i painted it.... yeah it haz made a big differencve from last year... last year i was pist that bike beat mines it was spray painted with no clear coat.... stock ass parts and that fork spray painted... this time around he decided to build the bike better so he had me paint it...no chroming place had time to chrome the forks b efore the show so he brought it to me last minute friday to paint the fork... i think the fork loox like shit...lol the spare wheel was juzt put there to replace the pump... cause he made the pump rack and didnt test the pump on there when he was doin last min assembly he realized the pump weighed too much for that "pump rack" so he had no choice but to put a rim on it... being that i painted it i got a good look at the mods on the frame and them shits are done clean and good az fuck... the spinal cord that follows the rear fender... also he added 2 more skulls on the back of the frame that werent there last year... anyways.... it looked ALOT better... then that crappy green bike from FK with the alluminum not-plated fork... and that black one?... isnt that the one evrybody last year was making fun of callin it the "papermashay bike"... all i heard when i walked into the show "wtf did u see that ugly ass bike from finest kreations they dropped they standards alot from last year to this one"

juzt my .02 cents


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

oh oh, opening up a can of worms


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 21 2005, 12:28 PM
> *oh oh, opening up a can of worms
> [snapback]2628749[/snapback]​*


and i have a bike i can back my self up wit im not one of these anonymous people that say things wit nuttin to back it up...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i know you have a bike. i'm just saying that cause this guy already got chewed out by a member of FK in the forum


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LOOKS LIKE MIAMI WAS A GREAT SHOW.

I LIKE PINNACLE...........IT IS LOOKING REAL NICE...........HOPE IT MAKES IT TO VEGAS. GREAT JOB TOYSHOPCUSTOMS........

NOBILITY REPRESENTED WELL..............HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AROUND MORE.........IF WE CAN'T MAKE IT OUT TO FLORIDA

WELL THERE WILL BE MANY CONTENDERS TO PROPHECY............PINNACLE IS JUST THE FIRST TO COME OUT. IT LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER GOOD YEAR.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow I promise this will be my last post up here because I promised everyone I would be off this forum but dam I dont know what to say FK didint rep as well as usual, I mean its not anyones fault just a mishap which will not happen for the rest of the year. Hopefully Tampa will be a better show overall, Miami seemed like a cool one. Well im outta here I promise guys just couldint help it. Just so everyone knows I am trying my hardest to bust out in TAMPA finally this year seems like a more promising one so lets see what I can do. Reppin FinestKreations B.C. in the right way IVLIFE!!




> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 21 2005, 11:24 AM
> *ehh.... that blue skull bike... i painted it.... yeah it haz made a big differencve from last year... last year i was pist that bike beat mines it was spray painted with no clear coat.... stock ass parts and that fork spray painted... this time around he decided to build the bike better so he had me paint it...no chroming place had time to chrome the forks b efore the show so he brought it to me last minute friday to paint the fork... i think the fork loox like shit...lol the spare wheel was juzt put there to replace the pump... cause he made the pump rack and didnt test the pump on there when he was doin last min assembly he realized the pump weighed too much for that "pump rack" so he had no choice but to put a rim on it... being that i painted it i got a good look at the mods on the frame and them shits are done clean and good az fuck... the spinal cord that follows the rear fender... also he added 2 more skulls on the back of the frame that werent there last year... anyways.... it looked ALOT better... then that crappy green bike from FK with the alluminum not-plated fork... and that black one?... isnt that the one evrybody last year was making fun of callin it the "papermashay bike"... all i heard when i walked into the show "wtf did u see that ugly ass bike from finest kreations they dropped they standards alot from last year to this one"
> 
> juzt my .02 cents
> [snapback]2628741[/snapback]​*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good job wickeddragon68, i understand, hope everyone else does


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 21 2005, 09:24 PM
> *ehh.... that blue skull bike... i painted it.... yeah it haz made a big differencve from last year... last year i was pist that bike beat mines it was spray painted with no clear coat.... stock ass parts and that fork spray painted... this time around he decided to build the bike better so he had me paint it...no chroming place had time to chrome the forks b efore the show so he brought it to me last minute friday to paint the fork... i think the fork loox like shit...lol the spare wheel was juzt put there to replace the pump... cause he made the pump rack and didnt test the pump on there when he was doin last min assembly he realized the pump weighed too much for that "pump rack" so he had no choice but to put a rim on it... being that i painted it i got a good look at the mods on the frame and them shits are done clean and good az fuck... the spinal cord that follows the rear fender... also he added 2 more skulls on the back of the frame that werent there last year... anyways.... it looked ALOT better... then that crappy green bike from FK with the alluminum not-plated fork... and that black one?... isnt that the one evrybody last year was making fun of callin it the "papermashay bike"... all i heard when i walked into the show "wtf did u see that ugly ass bike from finest kreations they dropped they standards alot from last year to this one"
> 
> juzt my .02 cents
> [snapback]2628741[/snapback]​*


Dude you need to lay off. He's a new member that just joined the club a few months back. He hasn't had time to engrave and plate the forks like he plans. His bike falls under the "Under construction" category. We have not lowered our standards. This bike will be up to par soon enough.

Damn you see him at one show and you're judging him saying its crap? You expect people to bust out with a Bike of the Year their first time out or something? Give the kid a break, he's building it up. That's not his finished product.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

just to straighten some shit up....

The black bike wasnt repping finest, and it couldnt have been a bike from last year because that bike was built the friday before the show because we needed the tickets.

And i dont mind taking shit from fk members but u are different. I didnt see your bike at the show. I thought you tore that thing up after the last show. just cause you see other people mentioning my bike and what wasnt done to it, doesnt mean you have to follow suit. Come out to tampa and we'll see who has the better bike.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dam i guess I cant stay off this dam FORUM LIL is so addicting no matter what I do! WELL GANGSTERSPARADISE SHOULD BE UP TO PAR FOR TAMPA thats all I gotta say.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol you're calling my bike out for tampa?.... thats eazy... slap a few stock parts on my frame and im on top...when im done building my car... ill THEN focus on my bike like... new parts... engraving all that shit... right now.... ill spend all that money on my regal chroming it out...


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

the last thing i wanna do is hate on people, but im always up for some friendy competetion. Bring your bike out to tampa and lets see what u got. Finest Kreations and Sudden Impact. All for fun, remember the love. :biggrin:  

Hope to see you in tampa


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

...lol like i said... IF my cars done... THEN.... i'll work on the bike...


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

tony o can u keep my name out of ur mouth :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn people get heated over a bike compation man i am glad i am up here :biggrin:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Jan 21 2005, 08:33 PM
> *damn people get heated over a bike compation man i am glad i am up here :biggrin:
> [snapback]2630452[/snapback]​*


its all part of the fun


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 19 2005, 12:49 PM
> *What's the difference in laser or plasma cut?  :dunno:
> Toyshopcustoms,  dude you beat out Prophecy for Best Display?  Ha!  I knew that cage was bad ass.  Everyone says "dude its just a cage"  But I knew the potential it had :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2620981[/snapback]​*


Prophecys display looks like shit. Its too small and the bike rubs against the walls when it comes around. Some of the mirrors were broken too and the neon lights are a mess. I like the turntable rack though, but they could have ground down the welds a little.


----------



## 3o5 PaPo 3o5 (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Jan 21 2005, 11:35 PM
> *Prophecys display looks like shit. Its too small and the bike rubs against the walls when it comes around. Some of the mirrors were broken too and the neon lights are a mess. I like the turntable rack though, but they could have ground down the welds a little.
> [snapback]2630672[/snapback]​*


and ur display was so much better huh¿?


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

j/w how do you get your quiestion mark upside down??


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3o5 PaPo 3o5_@Jan 21 2005, 09:39 PM
> *and ur display was so much better huh¿?
> [snapback]2630685[/snapback]​*


better than yours.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 21 2005, 02:32 PM
> *LOOKS LIKE MIAMI WAS A GREAT SHOW.
> 
> I LIKE PINNACLE...........IT IS LOOKING REAL NICE...........HOPE IT MAKES IT TO VEGAS.  GREAT JOB TOYSHOPCUSTOMS........
> ...


Hey BigTex, Thanks for the support. I hope everythinng is going well with Wolverine. As far as Super Show... I hope to be there, Its a long ass trip!!! Hope to see you and yur bike there. 
Mike Linville


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

i honestly think that nobility's bikes are hotter then finest kreations bikes, imo


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

is nobility the club that broke off from another one?


----------



## 3o5 PaPo 3o5 (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Jan 22 2005, 12:35 AM
> *better than yours.
> [snapback]2630859[/snapback]​*



no shit it was better then me i dont have a bike no more no shit u gonan have a better display but seriously i dont even feel like arguin on here no more cuhz ive noticed that u hate alot on bikes n shit and ur bike looks like and i dont have a bike no more so all ur gonan keep saying is where was ur bike and thats ur come back to every one who states the facts about ur bike...
any ways to get the question marks you hold ALT and pres 168 the numbers on the right hand side of your key board ¿


----------



## 3o5 PaPo 3o5 (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Jan 22 2005, 03:14 PM
> *i honestly think that nobility's bikes are hotter then finest kreations bikes, imo
> [snapback]2632300[/snapback]​*


Yeah nobility was the miami chapter of finest creations consisted of twisted toy AKA pincale -SP- and asylum and some others


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Jan 22 2005, 10:14 PM
> *i honestly think that nobility's bikes are hotter then finest kreations bikes, imo
> [snapback]2632300[/snapback]​*


That's because those bikes started off in FK. Reasons they quit the club will not be discussed at this time but just to let you know they didn't just come out of a box like that and call themselves Nobility BC. 

Pinnacle (AKA Twisted Toy) and Asylum were FK all the way up until last year.


----------



## 3o5 PaPo 3o5 (Oct 16, 2004)

aye tonyo you guys coming to tampa lowrider?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3o5 PaPo 3o5_@Jan 23 2005, 08:15 AM
> *aye tonyo you guys coming to tampa lowrider?
> [snapback]2634036[/snapback]​*


Too friggin far for me to drive. I'll be lucky if I can make it out to San Antonio this year. I'm from AZ here. WickedDragon should be coming out there and to the Indy show. 

GangstersParadise should be coming out to Tampa with some upgrades hopefully. If he doesn't its not the end of the world. I mean like I said, he's just starting out with the club and with only a couple of months between shows that's hard to make any major changes. I mean hey I'll have been working on my upgrades for 4 months and it'll be down to the last minute on getting my stuff back.


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

L00KS L1K3 Y0U AR3 BUSY T0NY0 H0P3 2 C YOU W1SH D B3ST 0F LUCK !


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Jan 22 2005, 05:33 AM
> *damn people get heated over a bike compation man i am glad i am up here :biggrin:
> [snapback]2630452[/snapback]​*



Oh. You ain't out tha water yet! All this summer is still to come! Plus Indy! Plus you called me out to the one show in Evansville to nose up wit your v.p?

We'll still have fun in the midwest.. :biggrin: You going to indy partna?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 22 2005, 08:51 AM
> *Hey BigTex, Thanks for the support.  I hope everythinng is going well with Wolverine. As far as Super Show... I hope to be there, Its a long ass trip!!! Hope to see you and yur bike there.
> Mike Linville
> [snapback]2631692[/snapback]​*



HEY I GOT NO PROBLEM SAYING WHEN I SEE A TOP NOTCH BIKE. YOURS IS ONE.

WELL HOPE YOU MAKE IT OUT TO VEGAS CUZ IT WOULD BE A SHAME FOR YOU NOT TO GO.

AS FOR US, WE ARE KICKING THE IDEA AROUND......BUT THERE IS STILL PLENTY OF TIME.

I GUESS WE ARE LUCKY IN THAT WE GET THE VERY LAST SHOW TO QUALIFY SO WE HAVE A LITTLE MORE TIME THAN MOST DO.

GOOD LUCK WITH THE COMPETITION THIS YEAR.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyways kid with the ugly stock bike.... wut did u win at the show?...


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3o5 PaPo 3o5_@Jan 21 2005, 09:39 PM
> *and ur display was so much better huh¿?
> [snapback]2630685[/snapback]​*


slightly offtopic, but if I was inclined to build a display, I'd make a large totating triangle with my main bike rotating counterclockwise in the middle, and three modded children's trikes rotating clockwise on each point of the triangle, at a different rotation rate than the main triangle.

or if I only had two things to show off, I'd make a egg-shaped platform with a counterclockwise main rotator, and a smaller clockwise rotator at either end of the contraption


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2005, 11:08 PM
> *That's because those bikes started off in FK.  Reasons they quit the club will not be discussed at this time but just to let you know they didn't just come out of a box like that and call themselves Nobility BC.
> 
> Pinnacle (AKA Twisted Toy) and Asylum were FK all the way up until last year.
> [snapback]2634018[/snapback]​*


its not like anyone else from finest kreations really contributed too the maing of these bikes all the prts and everything else done in florida for the most part thanks to toyshopcustoms


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Jan 24 2005, 09:54 PM
> *its not like anyone else from finest kreations really contributed too the maing of these bikes all the prts and everything else done in florida for the most part thanks to toyshopcustoms
> [snapback]2638461[/snapback]​*


Pinnacle was done by the Linvilles but the parts on Asylum came from Cali.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2005, 11:08 PM
> *That's because those bikes started off in FK.  Reasons they quit the club will not be discussed at this time but just to let you know they didn't just come out of a box like that and call themselves Nobility BC.
> 
> Pinnacle (AKA Twisted Toy) and Asylum were FK all the way up until last year.
> [snapback]2634018[/snapback]​*


i know but when they were in fk they didnt look as good. fk- twisted toy, nobility- pinnacle. see what i mean. i like how they left fk to make there own club


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

The parts on Asylum were made by Manny's Bike Shop not FinestKreations. 
Thanks for the props on Nobility B.C. We just started off and were doing great so far. We slowly will be growing larger, as long as we can find the quality bikes we require.


----------



## 3o5 PaPo 3o5 (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 24 2005, 02:18 PM
> *anyways kid with the ugly stock bike.... wut did u win at the show?...
> [snapback]2638340[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 25 2005, 04:35 PM
> *The parts on Asylum were made by Manny's Bike Shop not FinestKreations.
> Thanks for the props on Nobility B.C. We just started off and were doing great so far. We slowly will be growing larger, as long as we can find the quality bikes we require.
> [snapback]2642253[/snapback]​*



Good job on the bike. Definatly the next step in lowrider bike evolution has just taken place. I hear alot of people talking about those rims.


----------



## 3o5 PaPo 3o5 (Oct 16, 2004)

yo toyshop u planning to do anythign different with ur bike b4the super show to see if maybee you could take it this year?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

As for the wheels, The wheels are really detailed there is alot of work in them you would have to see the bike in person to see everything involved. 
I dont want to make any promises about Super Show, I would like to go but I do not know how I would get out there with my bike[$$$$]. I wish Super Show was in Texas[Half the drive!!]. If i make it i will be happy, if not oh well maybe next year.


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 25 2005, 08:36 PM
> *As for the wheels, The wheels are really detailed there is alot of work in them you would have to see the bike in person to see everything involved.
> I dont want to make any promises about Super Show, I would like to go but I do not know how I would get out there with my bike[$$$$]. I wish Super Show was in Texas[Half the drive!!]. If i make it i will be happy, if not oh well maybe next year.
> [snapback]2642670[/snapback]​*



A toyshop check out your PM ,,, PM me back


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 26 2005, 03:35 AM
> *The parts on Asylum were made by Manny's Bike Shop not FinestKreations.
> Thanks for the props on Nobility B.C. We just started off and were doing great so far. We slowly will be growing larger, as long as we can find the quality bikes we require.
> [snapback]2642253[/snapback]​*



Without Finest Kreations where would Asylum have gotten the hookups for parts? Not hating man just saying don't forget where your roots are. Would it have been the same if he went out and did everything on his own without FK's help? Would it have turned out like it did and be winning as much? :dunno:

Pinnacle is a pure Nobility BC bike no doubt but Asylum and Cash Money were pure FK bikes no doubt with all our hookups. I'm not talkin crap about Nobility, its a fine bike club with a good start but just don't forget FK and where we're at.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2005, 03:37 PM
> *Without Finest Kreations where would Asylum have gotten the hookups for parts?  Not hating man just saying don't forget where your roots are.  Would it have been the same if he went out and did everything on his own without FK's help?  Would it have turned out like it did and be winning as much?  :dunno:
> 
> Pinnacle is a pure Nobility BC bike no doubt but Asylum and Cash Money were pure FK bikes no doubt with all our hookups.  I'm not talkin crap about Nobility, its a fine bike club with a good start but just don't forget FK and where we're at.
> [snapback]2646353[/snapback]​*


I think they could have done it without F.K. I can call up many and say "Make me all these parts." I thought I read somewhere that those were the first kind of rims on that trike. They were made spacial for him right?


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3o5 PaPo 3o5_@Jan 22 2005, 07:10 PM
> *no shit it was better then me i dont have a bike no more no shit u gonan have a better display but seriously i dont even feel like arguin on here no more cuhz ive noticed that u hate alot on bikes n shit and ur bike looks like and i dont have a bike no more so all ur gonan keep saying is where was ur bike and thats ur come back to every one who states the facts about ur bike...
> any ways to get the question marks you hold ALT and pres 168 the numbers on the right hand side of your key board ¿
> [snapback]2633322[/snapback]​*


Ok thanks
:biggrin: 
¿¿¿¿¿¿?????? :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Alright here we go.. Cash Money is all new since last year 80% parts by Toyshop. Asylum was Toyshop Frame with Florida paint. Mannys Bike shop Made and designed the parts. 

Finest Kreations[Mike Lopez] has never gave anything to me or the Nobility Bike Club members. If anything he took $$$$ from us. As a matter of fact Finest Kreations[Mike Lopez] still owes a Nobility Member over $3000.00 that he refuses to pay to him or give him the parts owed to him. 

Now if you call that helping members out, Join Finest Kreations and this too can happen to you. 
Im not saying that all members of FK are involved in this or know about this. I actually like everyone in FK except the President. 

I wasnt going to put our personnal business on here or tell anyone about it, but I dont agree with Finest Kreations[Mike Lopez] taking credit for bikes that they didnt contribute to.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 25 2005, 08:36 PM
> *As for the wheels, The wheels are really detailed there is alot of work in them you would have to see the bike in person to see everything involved.
> I dont want to make any promises about Super Show, I would like to go but I do not know how I would get out there with my bike[$$$$]. I wish Super Show was in Texas[Half the drive!!]. If i make it i will be happy, if not oh well maybe next year.
> [snapback]2642670[/snapback]​*



SUPERSHOW IN TEXAS.....THAT WOULD BE COOL!!


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 26 2005, 10:14 PM
> *Alright here we go.. Cash Money is all new since last year 80% parts by Toyshop. Asylum was Toyshop Frame with Florida paint. Mannys Bike shop Made and designed the parts.
> 
> Finest Kreations[Mike Lopez] has never gave anything to me or the Nobility Bike Club members. If anything he took $$$$ from us. As a matter of fact Finest Kreations[Mike Lopez] still owes a Nobility Member over $3000.00 that he refuses to pay to him or give him the parts owed to him.
> ...


You've come a long way in the past 6 years or so. I think Finest Kreations may have played a big role in that. Would you have come as far as you have without Finest or mike lopez's help? even if he didnt do anything for you, didnt he get you going on the right track? 

I dont really know, I havnt been around as long as you guys, but i've heard both sides to the story.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im not going to continue to argue about what FK [Mike Lopez] did or didnt do for me or other Nobility members because I dont feel that this is stuff that should be known to everyone. 
All i can say is that Nobility is a new club with experienced bike builders. All of us have been doing bikes for 2-6 years and our bikes and ourselves have come a long way with plenty more to go. I think the only ones that deserve credit for this is the owners of the bikes and their families. Without the owners designing, paying and building their bikes, clubs would not exist.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 27 2005, 12:18 AM
> *SUPERSHOW IN TEXAS.....THAT WOULD BE COOL!!
> [snapback]2647889[/snapback]​*


Think about it, it is right in the center of the country. There are many variables and factors on why no TITLE WINNERS have came from the East Coast and the distance to Vegas is one of them. If they put the Super Show in Texas, it would be like an equal oppurtunity thing for both east and west lowriders.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 27 2005, 07:45 AM
> *Think about it, it is right in the center of the country. There are many variables and factors on why no TITLE WINNERS have came from the East Coast and the distance to Vegas is one of them. If they put the Super Show in Texas, it would be like an equal oppurtunity thing for both east and west lowriders.
> [snapback]2648576[/snapback]​*


IT SOUNDS FAIR, BUT I THINK A MAJORITY OF THE CARS ARE STILL FROM THE WEST COAST AND THE SUPERSHOW MIGHT NOT BE AS BIG IF IT WERE TO FAR FROM THERE.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 26 2005, 10:14 PM
> *Alright here we go.. Cash Money is all new since last year 80% parts by Toyshop. Asylum was Toyshop Frame with Florida paint. Mannys Bike shop Made and designed the parts.
> 
> Finest Kreations[Mike Lopez] has never gave anything to me or the Nobility Bike Club members. If anything he took $$$$ from us. As a matter of fact Finest Kreations[Mike Lopez] still owes a Nobility Member over $3000.00 that he refuses to pay to him or give him the parts owed to him.
> ...


 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 26 2005, 10:14 PM
> *Alright here we go.. Cash Money is all new since last year 80% parts by Toyshop. Asylum was Toyshop Frame with Florida paint. Mannys Bike shop Made and designed the parts.
> 
> Finest Kreations[Mike Lopez] has never gave anything to me or the Nobility Bike Club members. If anything he took $$$$ from us. As a matter of fact Finest Kreations[Mike Lopez] still owes a Nobility Member over $3000.00 that he refuses to pay to him or give him the parts owed to him.
> ...



You guys bringin cash money out to tampa?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im not really sure. I know Richard always likes to go to that show because he lives up there. I guess we will see?!
You going up? Let Jesse know about that plaque also whenever you get the funds.


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

:biggrin:  :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jan 27 2005, 04:41 PM
> *Im not going to continue to argue about what FK [Mike Lopez] did or didnt do for me or other Nobility members because I dont feel that this is stuff that should be known to everyone.
> All i can say is that Nobility is  a new club with experienced bike builders. All of us have been doing bikes for 2-6 years and our bikes and ourselves have come a long way with plenty more to go. I think the only ones that deserve credit for this is the owners of the bikes and their families. Without the owners designing, paying and building their bikes, clubs would not exist.
> [snapback]2648565[/snapback]​*


We know you show the love for us with that big FK tattoo on your back. :biggrin: 

Ok if you owed someone money and they left your club and started talkin crap would you pay him back? Its only obvious IF he still owes you money why he ain't payin you back especially now with all this crap talk about the club, hell I wouldn't pay you back either if you turned your back on the club.

You know Mike was busy as hell but he pays people back eventually. You're just like my ex girlfriend man, impatient as hell. 

But whatever man, you go off and do your own club thing and we'll continue on, we ain't hurtin for members. I'm the largest recruiter for the club right now, I've recruited at least 3 or 4 members this past year from all over and this will be a great year for us.

So :thumbsup: to you and Nobility Peace out


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 27 2005, 10:10 PM
> *We know you show the love for us with that big FK tattoo on your back.  :biggrin:
> 
> Ok if you owed someone money and they left your club and started talkin crap would you pay him back? Its only obvious IF he still owes you money why he ain't payin you back especially now with all this crap talk about the club, hell I wouldn't pay you back either if you turned your back on the club.
> ...


EVERYONE NOTICE: I am not the one that continues to bring stuff up, I attempted to end all of this public discussion about old club issues a couple of posts ago. 

TonyO, Yes i do have quite a large tattoo of FK on my back, I had some good times while I was in the club and I do not regret the tattoo at all. 

We left the club because we werent getting parts or $$$$ owed to us, Mike, didnt choose not to pay because we left the club. We arent talking shit, just stating facts about things that happened to us.

I will not post anything more about this topic because once again it is not everyones business and it wasnt really yours either. The main reason I will not post any more is due to the respect that I still have for alot of FK members. So if Mike Lopez ask[sure he will] why i posted this information on here, make sure to tell him it was because you asked for it to be posted. Mike Lopez and yourself have my # if either of you would like to discuss any actions since last year[havent talked to Mike since Tampa] you can call me and we will talk.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

one word....owned :scrutinize:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this isn't none of my business but whatever the reason was that he left or got kicked out of the club, he should get his money back or whatever he paid for. keeping the money and/or parts is wrong


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Like i said, ive heard both sides of the story. But whatever happened or didnt happen, lets just keep on having fun :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Jan 28 2005, 11:47 PM
> *Like i said, ive heard both sides of the story. But whatever happened or didnt happen, lets just keep on having fun :biggrin:
> [snapback]2653479[/snapback]​*



Its done its over, next topic..................................................Fish Tanks, how many of you been doing that on your bikes? I've seen a few that were cool but one bit of advice, if you're doing an outside show during the summer, don't put the fishies in there they don't like being baked like that unless you want baked fish for dinner :ugh:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 28 2005, 05:14 PM
> *Its done its over, next topic..................................................Fish Tanks, how many of you been doing that on your bikes?  I've seen a few that were cool but one bit of advice, if you're doing an outside show during the summer, don't put the fishies in there they don't like being baked like that unless you want baked fish for dinner :ugh:
> [snapback]2654255[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

For reals, there was this one trike at the Super Show a couple years ago that had a fish tank in the back. Vegas is still pretty hot in Oct. They were kinda in the shade but still those fish had to be fryin


----------

